# Fool's world map



## Arthur_Vandelay (Aug 30, 2004)

Have you seen this? It's a (political) map of the world, based upon peoples' perceptions of what the world looks like.

Fool's World Map


----------



## Talierin (Aug 30, 2004)

Lol, that's hilarious! I made some suggestions for it, hehehe


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 30, 2004)

That is hilarious....and terrible.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 30, 2004)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Have you seen this? It's a (political) map of the world, based upon peoples' perceptions of what the world looks like.
> 
> Fool's World Map



The implications are TRULY scary. (BTW AV, your "deep thought" had me laughing out loud! Just for fun, I googled the phrase, and was surprised to see how many sites use it: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...french+is+they+have+no+word+for+entrepreneur")

Barley

"We have to live today by what truth we can get today and be ready tomorrow to call it falsehood." —William James


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 30, 2004)

ohdearohdearohdear.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2004)

Scotland's looking a lot warmer now! And it looks as if Nokia have taken over the entire of Scandinavia... 

I suppose that's sort of a serious point with Scotland - the number of people that think Scotland is just part of England, or that the whole of the island is England. It's depressing...


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 15, 2004)

Everything I need to know about Scotland I learned in Braveheart. Haha


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2004)

Haha. Braveheart was a very good PR and marketing tool for Scotland. It made Scotland look very attractive (despite it being filmed mostly in Ireland  ). And it did an amazing amount for Scottish patriotism, despite Mel Gibson being Australian...


----------

